# Windows10 Title bar Height.



## bluenite (Jan 11, 2013)

In previous versions, it simply went by changing the size of the font, and accordingly, the title bar became lower. Or was it possible to use Windows Aero Tweaker, a handy utility that could change windows edges altogether. Win10 has already lowered the window edges to a minimum, but the upper bar does not shrink. Does anyone know how to do it?
For some maybe a trifle, but the desktop space is never enough for precision work in a cad or with photos. E.g. office 2010 is a negative example of how screen design can look like (Even for some good reasons-tablets, etc.)
thanks for any advice
Peter


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Could you post some screenshots on what you are trying to describe?


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, this comes under a general heading of "windows metrics" . Open regedit and navigate to:- HKEY_Current_User\ControlPanel\Desktop\WindowsMetrics

Look for caption height, (also has caption width) the default is
-330, options are -120 (smallest) to -1500 (largest)


----------

